# [DISCUSSIONE] Importante - leggibilita' forum (vecchio)

## randomaze

Ok, allora apro il post, chi ha suggerimenti li mette in coda e poi aggiorno questo post... quando arriviamo a un metapost affidabile lo promuoviamo a stiky (o lo aggiungiamo al post di bsolar).

Come scrivere il Titolo

Lo scopo é quello di rendere più facile il colpo d'occhio sui topic e le ricerche nei vari thread introducendo un tag iniziale che dica subito l'oggetto del post.

Allora per scrivere un corretto titolo del post la sintassi sarà:

[TYPE-TAG] Oggetto [status]

Dove:

[TYPE-TAG] Tag per identificare facilmente l'argomento generale del post

Oggetto L'oggetto vero e proprio del post. Ovviamente deve essere indicativo e non ridondante con il TYPE-TAG (non ha molto senso scrivere qualcosa tipo:

[FLUXBOX] Il menu di Fluxbox

e sarebbe preferibile qualcosa tipo:

[FLUXBOX] Come cambiare il menu?

[status] può essere [ok], [risolto] o [aperto], [chiuso] o simili, se non specificato si intende "aperto". Naturalmente non ha senso scrivere che un howto é risolto....

Per i TYPE-TAG faccio alcune proposte, si accettano altre e/o correzioni

Type-Tag Generici:

Ovvero un pò di tutto:

[TIP] Brevi ma utili consigli

[RISORSE] Raccolte di link a risorse esterne o a topic sul forum

[HOWTO] Ovvero come fare, configurare, etc...

[OT] Off-Topic. News, Barzellette, Sport (da non abusare....)

[TOOL] Per i programmi fatti da noi o per segnalarne programmi utili

[EBUILD] Per i nostri ebuild

[FAQ] Tag "punitivo" per chi fa domande trite e ritrite per le quali basterebbe una ricerca nel forum o nella documentazione

Il tag [FLAME] (se vogliono) é ad uso e consumo dei moderatori, potrebbero usarlo ad esempio se chiudono un discussione troppo accessa o simili....

Alcuni più specifici:

[KERNEL] Compilazione e Configurazione del kernel... 

[RETE] Problematice e informazioni relative alla connessione ADSL, modem, rete eternet, ...

[STAMPA] Problematiche relative alla stampante e ai driver

[PPC][AMD64] Problematiche e informazioni relative alle architetture in questione, se non specificato altrimenti si intende la x86

[INSTAL] Installazione, partizionamenti e roba varia, eventualmente legato a specifiche versioni di Gentoo. Ricordare di specificare nel post se ci si riferisce a una 2004.x, a un'installazione GRP etc. Se non specificato diversamente si intende la versione full aggiornata

hardware:

Per problematiche relative alla configurazione hardware e ai driver verso l'hardware, quindi:

[VIDEO] Problematiche relative alle schede video. Per agevolare la ricerca é been specificare nel titolo o all'intenro del post anche la marca e il modello!

[SOUND] Configurazione delle schede audio, problemi sui driver e simili

[DEVICE] Dispositivi vari, SCSI, hotplug e simil

Programmi:

Il tag relativo alla problematica dei programmi é dato dal nome stesso dei programmi in questione, quindi:

[PORTAGE] riguarda tutte le problematiche riguardanti emerge, make.conf, etc-update, distfiles,...

[SERVICES] Per problemi riguardanti hai servizi /etc/init.d, rc-update,...

[FRAMEBUFFER] framebuffer e bootsplash

[X11] xfree/xorg

[GNOME][KDE][XFCE][FLUXBOX]

[MPLAYER][LATEX]

[OO][JAVA]... Per i problemi riguardanti alle applicazioni

si raccomanda di utilizzare un tag semplice, poi nel post o nel subject di essere più specifici con ls versione (ad es.  mplayer-1.0_preX) oppure lo specifico programma definito da una categoria (XOrg, Java Blackdown) 

N.B. Il tag [JAVA] ri riferisce al funzionamento di programmi che usano Java e non alla programmazione in Java!!!

Programmazione:

Per chi fa questiti di programmazione (tollerati come gli OT, qualcuno va bene ma ricordare sempre che si tratta di un forum dedicato a Gentoo e non allo sviluppo) si può usare un tag PROG seguito dal linguaggio interessato:

[PROG C][PROG PY][PROG JAVA][PROG BASH]

----------

## zUgLiO

io proporrei anche il tag [FLAME]   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Preferisco splittarlo da questo almeno i tag restano come primo post.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Preferisco splittarlo da questo almeno i tag restano come primo post.

 

Ok... a parte che ho risposto a zUgLiO sull'altro thread.

Magari l'altro chiudilo dicendo che la discussione prosegue qui

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Magari l'altro chiudilo dicendo che la discussione prosegue qui

 

Fatto   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## shev

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> io proporrei anche il tag [FLAME]  

 

Io lo toglierei invece. Motivo: i flame non sono una categoria di topic, soprattutto non vengono permessi in questo forum. Quindi prima di metterci come tag [flame] pensateci  :Smile: 

Per il resto io eviterei di scendere troppo nel dettaglio, manterrei flag generici. Es.: [X] basta e avanza, non starei a metterci anche [Xorg], [XFree], [Berlin], [XXX] e così via.

Sul fatto poi che i moderatori sistemino inizialmente i titoli fuori posto nessun problema, lo faccio già ora non mi cambierebbe poi molto.

----------

## zUgLiO

beh ma io scherzavo infatti   :Very Happy: 

Edit:

secondo voi [BUG] può avere senso? Magari come sotto categoria..del tipo [KERNEL BUG] oppure [X BUG]

----------

## randomaze

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> beh ma io scherzavo infatti  
> 
> Edit:
> 
> secondo voi [BUG] può avere senso? Magari come sotto categoria..del tipo [KERNEL BUG] oppure [X BUG]

 

potrebbe aver senso, ma secondo me in quel caso il consiglio sarebbe di metterlo in https://bugs.gentoo.org ed eventualmente mettere qualcosa tipo:

 *Quote:*   

> [Kernel] bug in alsa nel 2.6.9rc2
> 
> 

 

P.S. Io sto continuando a ravanare il post iniziale secondo i vostri consigli  :Wink: 

----------

## zUgLiO

rileggendo le FAQ secondo me potrebbe servire [BOOT], ma non vorrei che poi ci fossero troppe TAG e non ci si capisse più nulla

----------

## codadilupo

per la programmazione, lascerei [PROG] come generico, ma lo toglierei dalle sottocategorie [C] [PY] [BASH].. giusto per non trovarsi a mettere torppo tag e nullo titolo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> per la programmazione, lascerei [PROG] come generico, ma lo toglierei dalle sottocategorie [C] [PY] [BASH].. giusto per non trovarsi a mettere torppo tag e nullo titolo 
> 
> Coda

 

Si ma il problema in quel caso diventerebbe in cosa si programma... capisci che a qualcuno potrebbe non importare andare a vedere perché non funziona helloworld scritto in lua ma potrebbe essere interessato a capire la gestione della readline in C

----------

## solka

E invece eliminare il tag PROG e definirli come [C], [JAVA], [PY], [BASH]?

----------

## randomaze

 *solka wrote:*   

> E invece eliminare il tag PROG e definirli come [C], [JAVA], [PY], [BASH]?

 

Si ma in quel caso BASH, PYTHON e JAVA potrebbero non essere più legati alla programmazione quanto a problemi di configurazione e di runtime

----------

## solka

Allora rimane ottima la tua proposta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

direi che oltre a [tool], servirebbe anche [ebuild] per gli ebuild personalizzati che vengono postati sul forum

----------

## randomaze

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> direi che oltre a [tool], servirebbe anche [ebuild] per gli ebuild personalizzati che vengono postati sul forum

 

Aggiunto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Problemi come questo vengono messi sotto emerge o kde?

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Problemi come questo vengono messi sotto emerge o kde?

 

Direi emerge dato che il problema é durante l'installazione, il [KDE] sarebbe per eventuali problemi sucessivi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Forse ci starebbe bene un tag [AS] (amministrazione sistema) per problemi di partizionamento, di gestione gentoo,...

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Forse ci starebbe bene un tag [AS] (amministrazione sistema) per problemi di partizionamento, di gestione gentoo,...

 

cosa ne dici di un un tag [INSTALLAZIONE] dato che l'amministrazione sarebbe eventualmente dai vari [SERVICES][DEVICE]... ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> cosa ne dici di un un tag [INSTALLAZIONE]

 

Ok pero' direi solo [INSTAL] se no abbiamo un tag troppo lungo.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ok pero' direi solo [INSTAL] se no abbiamo un tag troppo lungo.

 

Fatto   :Cool: 

----------

## koma

vorrei complimentarmi davvero con chi si è fatto lo sbattone di modificare TUTTI i topic davvero grazie da parte mia  :Wink: 

----------

## zUgLiO

anche da parte mia   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shanghai

Un lavorone davvero.

Secondo me il risultato è orripilante però  :Smile: 

Preferivo leggere direttamente i titoli "interi". A volte erano poco chiari, ma erano più gradevoli. E poi si può essere interessati a un'argomento senza saperlo... così in un certo senso si elimina la possibilità di "imbattersi" in un argomento interessante, non so... non mi sembra un grande miglioramento (con tutto il rispetto per chi s'è messo li a cambiare titolo per titolo, capiamoci  :Smile:  )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@shanghai: il fatto che si fa cosi' solo per una migliore ricerca. Visto che molti dicono che non va bene adesso mettendo il tag e cercando nel forum italiano si trovano tutti i topic riguardanti quell'argomento. Cosi' non si potra' piu' dire ho sbagliato a mettere la keyword

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Visto che molti dicono che non va bene

 

Beh, qualche voce contraria c'é sempre, se tutti fossero entusiasti saresti come il cuoco che vende i Miracle Blade nell TV private  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Beh, qualche voce contraria c'é sempre, se tutti fossero entusiasti saresti come il cuoco che vende i Miracle Blade nell TV private 

 

Intendevo il Search del forum! Accetto volentieri le critiche buone o meno buone

----------

## gaffiere

secondo me è un gran lavoro quello che hanno fatto.

forse ci si dovrà abituare al nuovo impatto visivo, ma se prima ti imbattevi in un argomento interessante casualmente, i tag di certo non lo vietano. basta leggere tutto il titolo del topic non solo le prime parole   :Laughing: 

tutto IMHO

see ya

----------

## shev

 *Quote:*   

> è un gran lavoro quello che hanno fatto

 

Ci tengo a sottolineare che io non ho modificato nessun titolo aggiungendo tag, sono stato lontano dal forum in questi due giorni circa. Giusto per dare i dovuti meriti a chi effettivamente li ha  :Very Happy: 

p.s.: il quote non è riferito a gaffiere in particolare, era per far capire in che discorso mi sono inserito

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ci tengo a sottolineare che io non ho modificato nessun titolo aggiungendo tag, sono stato lontano dal forum in questi due giorni circa. Giusto per dare i dovuti meriti a chi effettivamente li ha 
> 
> 

 

quando abbiamo aperti il topic pensavo a una cosa "da adesso in avanti", poi la buona volontà e la costanza di fedeliallalinea ha reso l'etichettatura retroattiva.

Adesso occorre ricordarlo quando si aprono nuovi topic e farlo presente a chi li apre (ovviamente con garbo e gentilezza)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Adesso occorre ricordarlo quando si aprono nuovi topic e farlo presente a chi li apre (ovviamente con garbo e gentilezza)

 

Piano piano potrei metterla anche hai post vecchi... ditemi se ne vale la pena.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> ditemi se ne vale la pena.

 

staimo parlando di centotredici pagine di forum... forse rincorrere tutti é ecessivo.

Al limite solo a quelli che sono raccolti nei "Post Utilissimi" e derivati.

----------

## gaffiere

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Piano piano potrei metterla anche hai post vecchi... ditemi se ne vale la pena.

 

secondo me ti conviene farlo solo quando i vecchi post vengono "risvegliati", e lasciar perdere gli altri.

IMHO   :Very Happy: 

see ya

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Piano piano potrei metterla anche hai post vecchi... ditemi se ne vale la pena.

 

Imho non ne vale la pena, aggiungerei tag solo ai topic che vengono ripescati, linkati in topic recenti o particolarmente significativi.

In ogni caso qualunque sia la linea che adottiamo avvertimi che ti do una mano, non vorrai divertirti solo tu  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho messo un tag [RETE] va bene o cambio con qualcos'altro? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=185899

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Imho non ne vale la pena, aggiungerei tag solo ai topic che vengono ripescati, linkati in topic recenti o particolarmente significativi.

 

Ok allora cambiamo solo se vengono ripescati.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ho messo un tag [RETE] va bene o cambio con qualcos'altro? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=185899

 

Buono [RETE] in sostituzione di [ETH] adesso lo cambio nel glossario, e aggiungo anche [RISORSE] per indicare documentazione o raccolte di post

----------

## Benve

Anche a me non piace molto  :Sad: 

Così non si capisce più niente  :Sad: 

Per le categorie principali andava bene, ma così si esagera

----------

## randomaze

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Per le categorie principali andava bene, ma così si esagera

 

Ho aperto un poll per valutare l'effettivo gradimento di tutta la comunità all'idea  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il tag [STAMPA] ci starebbe?

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Il tag [STAMPA] ci starebbe?

 

Direi di si... lo aggiungo.

Visto che stai categorizzando il tutto e al momento sei il massimo esperto sui tag usati se noti qualcosa da eliminare dimmelo pure!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Questo lo metto sotto cosa?

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Questo lo metto sotto cosa?

 

Direi [SERVICES] anche se non é proprio corretto

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Programmi:
> 
> Il tag relativo alla problematica dei programmi é dato dal nome stesso dei programmi in questione

 

Così mi sembra troppo generico. Piuttosto, come indicazione generale, il nome del programma venga scritto nel titolo. Il tag dovrebbe consentire una classificazione primaria, per realizzare, in futuro, un servizio di navigazione selettiva all'interno del forum italiano.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Così mi sembra troppo generico. Piuttosto, come indicazione generale, il nome del programma venga scritto nel titolo. Il tag dovrebbe consentire una classificazione primaria, per realizzare, in futuro, un servizio di navigazione selettiva all'interno del forum italiano.

 

Così facendo però il titolo del post diventerebbe veramente lungo e illeggibile,  e comunque il forum non permetterebbe la navigazione selettiva se non facendo un uso pesante della ricerca rischiando un pauroso DDOS sul server Gentoo!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Scusare ma a questo che metto?

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Scusare ma a questo che metto?

 

[ALTRO]?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> [ALTRO]?

 

Per me va bene.

----------

## OKreZ

Bellissima l'idea dei [TAG], complimenti !!

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   [ALTRO]? 
> 
> Per me va bene.

 Io invece direi di lasciare perdere il tag [ALTRO], e' difficile che uno inserisca "altro" tra le parole chiave per la ricerca...

----------

## randomaze

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> Io invece direi di lasciare perdere il tag [ALTRO], e' difficile che uno inserisca "altro" tra le parole chiave per la ricerca...

 

più o meno lo stesso ragionamento vale anche per [OT], altrimenti un alternativa potrebbe essere [DATABASE].

Va detto che post come quello però nascono come "indecisi" ma poi possono essere ricondotti "da qualche parte".. ad esempio se va bene la mia risposta potrebbe trasformarsi da brutto anatroccolo in [MYSQL]  :Razz: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *OKreZ wrote:*   Io invece direi di lasciare perdere il tag [ALTRO], e' difficile che uno inserisca "altro" tra le parole chiave per la ricerca... 
> 
> più o meno lo stesso ragionamento vale anche per [OT]

 

Secondo me sono due cose diverse, [OT] per far capire subito che il topic non riguarda gentoo (quindi tag necessario), [ALTRO] invece che riguarda gentoo ma che e' generico, o cmq non esiste un tag che lo classifichi: percio' secondo me non occorre specificare [ALTRO], semplicemente non esistendo alcun tag viene da se che un titolo senza tag appartenga alla categoria "altro" (e cosi' si risparmia sui caratteri per il titolo e non si esagera sulla quantita' di tag diversi  :Wink:  )

----------

## randomaze

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> semplicemente non esistendo alcun tag viene da se che un titolo senza tag appartenga alla categoria "altro" (e cosi' si risparmia sui caratteri per il titolo e non si esagera sulla quantita' di tag diversi  )

 

Tuttavia decidendo che il tag [ALTRO] é generico puoi fare una ricerca sui post generici, se non metti nessun tag hai sicuralemente più caratteri per il titolo ma non riesci a trovare i post della categoria...

Dal altro thread prendo questo post:

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> son d'accordo che sia una cosa utile ma che ve ne siano troppi e alcuni poco chiari.. non sarebbe meglio fare delle macro-categoria e usare la prima riga del messaggio per l'indicizzazione?

 

IMHO se il discorso "solo macrocategorie" andrebbe bene per semplificare l'uso della prima riga complicherebbe parecchio la cosa e sarebbe di difficile gestione.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

I tag [2004.1][2004.1 GRP] direi di inglobarli con [INSTALL]

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> I tag [2004.1][2004.1 GRP] direi di inglobarli con [INSTALL]

 

Ok, in effetti sono abbastanza ridondanti, li ho messi perché normalmente chi posta si dimentica di specificare se si sta parlando del CD trovato in una rivista di 8 mesi fa oppure di una fiammante 2004.2 da Stage1 o di una 2004.1 GRP.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ok, in effetti sono abbastanza ridondanti, li ho messi perché normalmente chi posta si dimentica di specificare se si sta parlando del CD trovato in una rivista di 8 mesi fa oppure di una fiammante 2004.2 da Stage1 o di una 2004.1 GRP.

 

Si ma sono troppi poi meglio solo la categoria INSTAL

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si ma sono troppi poi meglio solo la categoria INSTAL

 

done.   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Guardate qui cosa propongono i francesi.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Guardate qui cosa propongono i francesi.

 

Se non ho capito male si limitano alle sole categorie:

```

Jeux

Portage

Multimedia

Desktop

Install

Réseau

OT / HS

```

da tener presente che però così va bene solo se poi il titolo diventa esplicativo dell'argomento. Mi spiego:

```

[Desktop] non sento nulla

```

potrebbe dipendere da infiniti fattori, da ALSA, al KDE, a XMMS...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> da tener presente che però così va bene solo se poi il titolo diventa esplicativo dell'argomento.

 

Hai ragione ma dobbiamo comunque ridurne un po'.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   da tener presente che però così va bene solo se poi il titolo diventa esplicativo dell'argomento. 
> 
> Hai ragione ma dobbiamo comunque ridurne un po'.

 

Ribadisco il mio appoggio allo snellimento dei tag, riducendoli a non più di una decina e di carattere generico. Deve essere il titolo ad indicare chiaramente il contenuto del topic, non un tag. I tag possono agevolare le ricerche, riducendo un po' il campo, ma il titolo è e deve restare il vero mezzo per differenziari i topic. Che poi sia l'autore del topic a mettere un titolo adeguato o un moderatore poi poco importa.

Quindi si ai tag, ma pochi e affiancati a titoli sensati.

----------

## randomaze

[quote="Shev"] *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ribadisco il mio appoggio allo snellimento dei tag, riducendoli a non più di una decina e di carattere generico. 

 

Ok, se vogliamo ripartire dai francesi allora:

```

Giochi

Portage

Multimedia

Desktop

Install

Rete

OT

```

Aggiunte? Eliminazioni? Suggerimenti? Acronimi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ok, se vogliamo ripartire dai francesi allora:

 

Direi di no.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Ok, se vogliamo ripartire dai francesi allora: 
> 
> Direi di no.

 

Perché? Mi sto perdendo....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Perché? Mi sto perdendo....

 

Che come hai detto tu mi pare riduttiva i tag che vogliono mettere loro. Comunque anche i nostri mi sembrano troppi.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Riguardandoli si potrebbe inglobare [SCSI], [HOTPLUG], [SENSORS] nella categoria [DEVICE]

----------

## Danilo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che come hai detto tu mi pare riduttiva i tag che vogliono mettere loro. Comunque anche i nostri mi sembrano troppi.

 

Traendo spunto dall'evoluzione del post voglio fare una proposta controcorrente (ed in parziale contrasto a quello che pensavo ieri).

A mio parere ci stiamo muovendo per definire una lista di tag "teorici" da usare.

A noi serve invece una lista pratica: se xorg (un argomento a caso) occupa il 10% dei post sarebbe opportuno che ci fosse il tag [XORG] mentre xfree (con solo il 2%) dovrebbe essere assorbito da un megatag.

Perche' non iniziamo a mettere i tag e poi tra un po' (una settimana?) non facciamo il punto dei tag piu' usati/pratici per noi italiani?

Ovvio non dovremo fare un conteggio sui tag che raggiungono un dato "quorum" ma dopo un po' di uso potremmo avere le idee chiare.

------  EDIT  ---------

Fermo restando che una lista (piu' o meno) rigida di tag dovra' essere stilata.Last edited by Danilo on Thu Jun 17, 2004 1:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Anche [OSS] e [ALSA] potrebbero essere messi sotto [SOUND] cosi' come [NVIDIA] e [ATI] sotto [VIDEO] cosi' accontentiamo chi vuole tag generici. Inoltre per la ricerca basterebbe per esempio [VIDEO] nvidia e cosi' troverebbe quello che si vuole.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Anche [OSS] e [ALSA] potrebbero essere messi sotto [SOUND] cosi' come [NVIDIA] e [ATI] sotto [VIDEO] cosi' accontentiamo chi vuole tag generici. Inoltre per la ricerca basterebbe per esempio [VIDEO] nvidia e cosi' troverebbe quello che si vuole.

 

Ok su tutto. Appena ho un attimo di tempo vedo di sistemare

----------

## randomaze

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> A noi serve invece una lista pratica: se xorg (un argomento a caso) occupa il 10% dei post sarebbe opportuno che ci fosse il tag [XORG] mentre xfree (con solo il 2%) dovrebbe essere assorbito da un megatag.
> 
> Perche' non iniziamo a mettere i tag e poi tra un po' (una settimana?) non facciamo il punto dei tag piu' usati/pratici per noi italiani?
> 
> 

 

Si, infatti la lista iniziale é stata postata per fare controlli del genere ma anche per avere sott'occhio cosa cancellare in quanto ridondante o cose del genere.

E questo thread serve anche per discutere, deprecare o "valorizzare"  :Wink: 

@fedeliallalinea ho aggiornato il posti inziale con i tuoi consigli

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> @fedeliallalinea ho aggiornato il posti inziale con i tuoi consigli

 

Ottimo ma dimmi se qualcosa non va.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   @fedeliallalinea ho aggiornato il posti inziale con i tuoi consigli 
> 
> Ottimo ma dimmi se qualcosa non va.

 

Certo che te lo dico non preoccuparti  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi pare che siamo a buon punto che ne pensano quelli che li volevano ridotti?

@randomaze: metti anche che se non ci sta [RISOLTO] va bene anche [OK]

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Mi pare che siamo a buon punto che ne pensano quelli che li volevano ridotti?

 

Che siete splendidi! Uno si assenta per qualche ora e voi avete già risolto tutto, fantastici  :Very Happy: 

/me che approva

----------

## Danilo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si, infatti la lista iniziale é stata postata per fare controlli del genere ma anche per avere sott'occhio cosa cancellare in quanto ridondante o cose del genere.
> 
> E questo thread serve anche per discutere, deprecare o "valorizzare" 
> ...

 

Ok avevo capito male io.

Le elezioni italiane mi hanno fatto stare fuori dal thread per qualche giorno... 

ed al ritorno ho trovato una questa "rivoluzione"  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

iptables lo lasciamo un tag o mettimo sotto rete?

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> iptables lo lasciamo un tag o mettimo sotto rete?

 

Mah, direi che che il [rete] dovrebbe essere per la configurazione "base" mentre iptables iniza ad essere un optional... forse é meglio usare un tag suo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> forse é meglio usare un tag suo

 

Anche io la penso cosi' ma volevo essere sicuro.

----------

## shanghai

Insisto: secondo me se sono più di 5-10 tag possibili diventa un pasticcio ogni volta che devi aprire un topic...

----------

## randomaze

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Insisto: secondo me se sono più di 5-10 tag possibili diventa un pasticcio ogni volta che devi aprire un topic...

 

Dei tag attuali tu cosa ritieni superfluo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Insisto: secondo me se sono più di 5-10 tag possibili diventa un pasticcio ogni volta che devi aprire un topic...

 

Io non li trovo cosi' tanti dicci che toglieresti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Questo?

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Questo?

 

Mmmm direi [services] oppure [mount]

----------

## shanghai

M'avete provocato...  vi rispondo!  :Very Happy: 

Sempre senza prenderci troppo sul serio:  :Very Happy:  anche se non sono troppo daccordo , ammiro la perseveranza e la ricerca di miglioramento che vive in queste pagine.

Toglierei

kernel - stampa - sound - video - devices - rete

sostituiti da 

[hardware] (per le cose del tipo "avete mai provato la stampante/sk grafica X")

[config] oppure [h-config] ("non riesco a configurare l'hardware Y")

Spiego il mio perché. Se uso una chiave di ricerca tipo "radeon" o "nvidia" è evidente che sto cercando una scheda video. Idem se cerco "Xerox" o "Lexmark", cerco una stampante. Non userò "stampa" come chiave di ricerca. Mi interesserà piuttosto sapere se si sta parlando di prove di un hardware o della sua configurazione, che non se sto parlando di una scheda audio o video (informazione intrinseca nella ricerca).

Eliminerei [instal] (perché una "l" sola?) e [risorse] perché possono essere interpretati in modo ambiguo, magari sostituendo quest'ultimo con qualcosa di più palese (tipo [link] ).

Per cominciare  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh ma allora se cosi' generici non avrebbero piu' senso di esistere imho visto che andrebbero troppi topic diversi sotto una categoria.

PS: spero che tutti se hanno idee propongano come shanghai

----------

## shanghai

Toglierei sicuramente anche quello indicato da fedeli  :Smile: 

E anche (si, ne voglio di meno!) [framebuffer] -argomento molto specifico anche se affrontato un miliardo di volte, [flame] che potrebbe generare tensioni e che comunque non sarà mai usato in una ricerca da nessuno  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> E anche (si, ne voglio di meno!) [framebuffer] -argomento molto specifico anche se affrontato un miliardo di volte, [flame] che potrebbe generare tensioni e che comunque non sarà mai usato in una ricerca da nessuno 

 

E dove li mettimo quelli inerenti a quell'argomento?

----------

## randomaze

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> M'avete provocato...  vi rispondo! 
> 
> Sempre senza prenderci troppo sul serio:  anche se non sono troppo daccordo , ammiro la perseveranza e la ricerca di miglioramento che vive in queste pagine.

 

Bravo, cosí si fa  :Very Happy: 

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Toglierei
> 
> kernel - stampa - sound - video - devices - rete
> ...

 

IMHO c'é un problema di fondo. Quello che dici tu andrebbe bene supponendo che la gente scriva correttamente i post e il titolo, infatti i [TAG] nascono anche dalla constatazione che molte volte i titoli dei post e/o il loro contentuto non sono facilmente comprensibili a colpo d'occhio.

E, al tempo stesso é difficile stabilire quale possa essere il "titolo esatto per un post". Tu ne hai in mente uno, io un altro e fedeliallalinea un'altro ancora... chi ha quello giusto? 

 *Quote:*   

> Eliminerei [instal] (perché una "l" sola?) e [risorse] perché possono essere interpretati in modo ambiguo, magari sostituendo quest'ultimo con qualcosa di più palese (tipo [link] ).

 

Elimini o sostituisci? Cmq. non avevo messo link perché mi sembrava invece troppo generico (es, la dicitura link potrebbe puntare anche alla pagina di un quotidiano che, anche quando interessante, difficilmente é considerabile una risorsa. Cmq. credo sia equivalente....

----------

## federico

Io sinceramente adesso coi tag non ci capisco + una mazza...

E' tipo 10 minuti che devo scrivere un post e non ho ancora deciso che tag devo usare...

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## xchris

che ne dite di postare la soluzione temporanea da adottare magari lockkata?

effettivamente a questo punto non si sa che scrivere   :Laughing: 

ciauz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> che ne dite di postare la soluzione temporanea da adottare magari lockkata?

 

Scusa ma non ho capito.

----------

## xchris

intendo dire..

postare l'elenco di TAG con gli argomenti correlati che al momento si ritengono ottimali. (altrimenti si deve scorrere tutto questo thread)

...e lockkarlo!

in modo che qui ne discutiamo e aggiorniamo sul thread lockkato.

Se non capisci... non ti preoccupare! sono io che sono un po' rinco dal pomeriggio nerd che ho passato!   :Laughing: 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@xchris: ok ora capisco, comunque quello che vinene proposto e accettato qua viene anche aggiornato il primo post, quindi basta leggere il primo post.

----------

## xchris

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @xchris: ok ora capisco, comunque quello che vinene proposto e accettato qua viene anche aggiornato il primo post, quindi basta leggere il primo post.

 

perfetto!

si vedono gli effetti del pomeriggio nerd!

sorry

ciao

----------

## shanghai

...uhm... dunque: veniamo a una domanda fondamentale allora, i nostri [tag] devono essere usati per obbligare la gente a spiegare di che stanno parlando (scopo senz'altro nobile considerando il tenore di post tipo "non funziona niente!"  :Very Happy:  ) oppure per facilitare la ricerca secondo delle chiavi regolari?

Secondo me cercando di raggiungere entrambi gli scopi si rischia di costruire una lista troppo lunga che può generare un pò di confusione nel pubblicare un post e molta di più nell'effettuare una ricerca. Quindi forse sarebbe meglio concentrarci su uno solo di questi obbiettivi.

Sono dell'idea che, nel primo caso, se cerchiamo cioè di obbligare la gente a dare nomi coerenti a un post, siamo sulla strada giusta, ma nel secondo stiamo usando delle chiavi ridondanti -come dicevo prima- e a volte superflue ([framebuffer]: per parlare del framebuffer lo si nomina almeno dieci volte nello stesso post e mi ricordo di almeno dieci post che come titolo avevano "framebuffer"... ).

Per quanto riguarda [instal] io sono per l'eliminazione: certamente lascia un vuoto legislativo, e andrà poi trovata una o diverse alternative, ma è potenzialmente dannoso  :Smile:  . [Risorse] invece proporrei di sostituirlo proprio con [link]: come dici giustamente tu è ugualmente generico, ma mentre un tip, un tool e un ebuild possono considerarsi ugualmente delle risorse, quest'ambiguità non interverrebbe usando la parola link.

Le mie proposte di tag vengono incontro più alla seconda esigeza (le ricerche) che non alla prima, a cui secondo me si può sopperire ripetendo diverse volte nel post delle policies di postare usando titoli coerenti. Pertanto le chiavi che cerco di suggerire come alternativa, questo per rispondere alla domanda di fedeli, sono assolutamente generiche, ma rendono più immediato il "ritrovamento" dei post che ci interessano. Per esempio se cerchi di scoprire se la tua stampante è buona per linux non ti interessano i post in cui ne viene discussa la configurazione, ma piuttosto quelli del tipo "Qual'è il migliore [inserire quì un device a scelta] per linux?"

E lo trovi immediatamente se c'è un tag [hardware] che lo marca. Che tipo di hardware, marca e modello poi non ha nessuna importanza: sarà sicuramente stato citato all'interno del post.

Io credo anche che sia molto più importante semplificare una ricerca (riducendo anche drasticamente il numero di post duplicati) piuttosto che obbligare chi posta a spiegarsi meglio usando il titolo, obbiettivo di tutto rispetto ma forse raggiungibile per vie meno traverse  :Smile:  .

Si tratta naturalmente, della mia modesta opinione  :Smile: 

----------

## shanghai

Vi propongo una cosa allora. Possiamo mettere ai voti se seguire meglio la prima strada o la seconda, e in base a quello che dice la maggioranza potremmo orientarci sul come riscrivere alcuni tag/gruppi di tag.

Adesso apro un sondaggione.

----------

## =DvD=

Dico la mia:

Chiedere di avere forum del tipo:

ita - hardware

ita - install

ita - kernel

 ecc ecc è troppo vero? (non sono ironico =D )

Servirebbero dei sottoforum (bisonga aspettare phpbb nuovo per questo a quanto so...

Mi sembra che i [tag]s siano un surrogato di vari forums distinti, e per la mia umilissima opinione sono scomodi da scrivere e da leggere...

=D

----------

## n3m0

Ho appena dato un'occhiata alla lista dei TAG aggiornata.

Rischiando di farmi picchiare da shangai  :Very Happy: , la lista attuale di [TAG] mi sembra accettabile.

Ribadisco comunque il mio punto di vista: non credo affatto che i TAG aiutino a migliorare la ricerca (anche perchè io ho sempre trovato tutto [notare il basso numero di thread aperti da me], quindi suppongo sia colpa degli altri che non sanno cercare  :Twisted Evil: ), ma sono cmq d'accordo per la questione di leggibilità.

Spesso sono abituato a dare una scorsa veloce ai titoli, ed avere dei tag che riportano in categorie specifiche mi aiuta molto a capire quale thread mi va di leggere e quale invece no. Inoltre la sensazione di ordine è notevole.

Per quanto mi riguarda, quindi, le attuali categorie, sono la perfezione. 

Nè più nè meno.

Non sono d'accordo, infatti, nel tenere un TAG a parte per IPTABLES.

Per me va bene [RETE] e, a dicrezione dell'autore o del revisore, si potrebbe aggiungere ADV (avanzata), ovvero: [RETE ADV], ma senza renderlo un obbligo; se non viene messo, fa nulla.

Il suffisso ADV, inoltre, potrebbe essere (come potrebbe NON essere) usato anche per altre categorie.

Sono dell'idea che l'attuale situazione permetta tranquillamente di capire che TAG usare per un post.

Resta cmq il fatto che una persona che si trovi nel dubbio possa tranquillamente invertarne uno ad-hoc per il proprio thread (secondo criterio) che potrà essere lasciato così dai revisori, o cambiato nel caso in cui troppo "sballato" in relazione ai criteri alla base degli altri TAG.

PS: mi pare manchi il tag GAMES...ma, questo è proprio uno di quei tag che io avrei creato ad-hoc per il mio thread nel caso in cui non l'avessi trovato nella lista  :Razz: 

----------

## shanghai

Beh, il problema non è che ti picchierei io, sono per la non-violenza, e poi non sono esattamente maciste. Forse, il problema è piuttosto che ti picchierebbero gli altri 4/5 degli utenti del forum che hanno votato contro il grande numero di tag presenti.

Inoltre, per quanto a te e a qualcun'altro possano piacere, abbiamo dimostrato che sono perfettamente inutili, non vengono utilizzati nel modo giusto e che anzi possono costituire un'ostacolo a postare.

Stiamo aspettando che uno tra i moderatori posti la nuova lista come "sticky", così possiamo incominciare a provare quella.

Il fatto che alla lista attuale s'è deciso di sostituirne un'altra non significa "questa è fuffa e quella nuova invece è meglio". Chi ha contribuito a creare la prima versione della lista ha il merito di aver sollevato un problema interessante, che la seconda versione della lista -non dovendo più partire dall'inizio, avendo già come base l'idea della precedente- cerca di risolvere in maniera più efficiente.

Tutto si evolve, perché una buona idea non dovrebbe?

----------

## n3m0

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tutto si evolve, perché una buona idea non dovrebbe?

 

E chi ha detto niente, io esprimevo solo un parere.  :Wink: 

----------

